# Respray !



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Thinking of having both sides of my hurricane resprayed as the colour has badly faded due to the Texas sun. I know i could mess about trying to restore the original grp but don,t think it would give the desired finish. Wondering if anyone out there had there rv resprayed and how the rv looked after , and if anyone could recommend a spray shop that could fit a 35ft bus in ( probalby got to be a commercial vehicle / coach sprayer ). Then there is the problem of trying to get decals for the vehicle ( or have them sprayed on ? ) Any idea of costs involved for such a job ?

Any comments or advise on the above would be greatly appreciated......cheers Mark


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi mark

i don't own an rv and have never sprayed grp gelcoat ( assuming this is what you have )?

i would have refurbed the old gelcoat as it will save a fortune in cash . it can be sprayed if it is first treated with an acidic etch primer then painted with a flexible paint , maybe a 2 pack type ?? a good body shop will be able to spray your graphics but they wont fade/wear the same as sticky back vinyl type ! so if it's a match to a cab it wont last forever ! 

hopefully somebody can recomend a shop for you :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mark

Bring the RV over to Peterborough at the end of January, there will be a few of us there and we can have a look at it and maybe offer some advice. If you are really lucky you may get everyone out with a polish cloths and see what it comes up like :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Suspect you will need to store plenty of beers though :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Unfortunatley the mrs has informed me we have a surprise birthday party that same weekend  well its a surprise to me..... hopefully will make the next get together......cheers Mark


----------

